# Review of the Hart's Recoil Reducer (for Glocks)



## Grenadier (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a bit of fun plinking time last weekend, and took my Glock 20, chambered in the 10 mm, for a spin.  

A friend of mine had a Hart's Recoil Reducer for his Glock 21, so I gave it a whirl.  

Basically, the recoil reducer is a mercury-filled replacement guide rod, that is supposed to help cushion things more than the factory guide rod / spring assembly.  Within the mercury liquid are a few steel spheres.  It is a bit heavier than the factory part.  

As a comparison, I used the factory part, the Hart's part, and an aftermarket steel guide rod with a custom 22 lb spring.  All were tested using my custom loads, which launch a 180 grain jacketed flat point to velocities of 1220 fps, which is pretty much close to the original Norma-spec (hot) loads.  All of these loads were launched out of my custom 10 mm barrel manufactured by Olympic Arms.

In the end, the Hart's unit really doesn't make any difference.  I noticed more recoil reduction with the steel rod / custom 22 lb spring combination, than I did with the Hart's unit.  In fact, the Hart's unit really didn't feel any differently from than the factory unit.

Accuracy, from a benchrest, was identical, as expected, using all three units. 

It's really a waste of money when used on a Glock.  I can't really say what their effect would be on other pistols, such as Sig, 1911 platform, etc., but based on what I tested, if you want to get felt recoil reduction, go with the separate steel (or titanium) guide rod and a heavier spring.  It will be much cheaper.


----------

